# HELP needed for my Flynn :( <3



## Jess_sully (Dec 20, 2009)

As many of you know, I have a little red mini rex rabbit named Flynn. He is about 1 1/2 years old now. He used to have free run of my bedroom and used his litterbox perfectly. A lot of very unexpected changes caused him to be left in Gaylord, Michigan with my parents, and I am stuck in Arizona. I thought I was going to be able to pick him up this month, but my husband's leave was denied and my parents are NOT animal people and NOT happy about having him around.
If there is anyone who would be willing to foster him (or even give him a new home) please email me at: [email protected] or post here. 
We are hoping to make it back to Michigan in the next couple months, so if someone would be interested in fostering, we would really appreciate that. We really care about him and would like to keep him in the family.
It breaks my heart how everything worked out 
Thanks!
Jess


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Ack!!! Noooo! I hope someone is able to help. Flynn is one of those rabbits I'd argue my husband down about to foster if he was in Florida. He is such a great bunny!!! I hope hope hope someone can foster him for you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 20, 2009)

Eek I am crossing my fingers for a foster home. I know you love him.:hug:


----------



## Jess_sully (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for the hope... I really hope we can find a foster, too. It's already been two months since I've seen my little man


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 20, 2009)

Were in AZ are you right now? Will you pay for all food, supplies, and vet care needed for Flynn while he's in foster? Is he neutered? How long do you need fostering for?


----------



## Jess_sully (Dec 21, 2009)

Currently, we are in Sierra Vista. He is not neutered yet- he was on a waiting list when I went from Grand Rapids to Gaylord, Michigan and none of the vets in Gaylord were willing to do rabbit neuters. (He is currently in Michigan, not Arizona.) He would need fostering until we return out east to pick him up, after my husband's class ends, in 1-2 months. (He wouldn't find out when he is eligible to take leave again until he starts the class, which is on the 13th of January.
But yes, we would pay for all expenses.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 21, 2009)

So you need fostering in MI, not AZ?


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

ok, so don't get your hopes to far up, but i will talk to my roommate. we are located in traverse city. we have a rather small apartment, but *might* be able to foster him for a couple of months.

i could also get him into my vet. to get him fixed would be around $100. they are great with rabbits.

she is out of town untill after christmas, so i couldnet give you an real answer untill after she gets back.

but there is hope, just know that. if i can't i might be able to find someone in the area. give me a little bit to work something out!

just out of wondering, what about your other bunny? it says you have 2?


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

ok, so i got a little excited about this and was talking to my roommate on the phone

i think we can foster him for up to 2 months, maybe 3 if you really need us to.

some things i need to know:

does he come with a cage, and what kind is it (sadly i cannot put up a NIC cage, i just don't have the room, if that is what you have, i have other options to use here).

will need you to pm or email me ([email protected]) everything about him, veggies he eats, food brand ect.

can we wait to take him till after christmas? life is kinda busy for us right now, but i might be able to meet up with someone as soon as the weekend after (i don't work the 26th or 27th). how urgent do you need him out? if i had 2 weeks that would be great to move some stuff around and be ready for another bunny, but whatever is needed will work.

let me tell you a few things about our household so you can decided if you even want him here with us:

i live with my roommate, she is owned by toulouse (a rescue mini lop), i have winnie and chaucer (winnie is a mini lop, chaucer is a satin). all the buns but chaucer are fixed (he is to young). winnie is free range (my room while i am gone, the whole house when i am home), all rabbits are currently fed purina rabbit food, hay, and veggies daily (they get different amounts), chaucer and toulouse get run around time almost every day (i try for every day, but sometimes it is every other day). we live in a rather quiet area, have a backyard (which wouldn't really matter at this point with the weather).

i have owned rabbits for years, started out breeding them, and now i just have pets.

anyway, please email me, or just respond to this topic. i can take him as a foster, not a problem.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)

(keeping my fingers crossed because Katt having Flynn would mean Flynn photo updates ...hope...hope...hope...)


----------



## katt (Dec 21, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> (keeping my fingers crossed because Katt having Flynn would mean Flynn photo updates ...hope...hope...hope...)



lol! yup, i am known to get a little photo crazy sometime.

and since winnie hates the camera, it would give me another bunny to fallow around with the camera!


----------



## Jess_sully (Dec 21, 2009)

Katt- I think your household would be a wonderful place for Flynn to stay. It shouldn't be more than two months, I will know for sure on the 13th. I PM'd you


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed for Flynn!


----------



## katt (Dec 23, 2009)

jess an updated? haven't heard from you in a few days. . .

send me a pm or an email [email protected] ( i tried to email you but it came back as undelivered. . . not sure why)

anyway, let me know!

katie


----------



## katt (Dec 29, 2009)

updates jess? haven't heard anything from you. . .

i have the next 3 days off if he needs to be picked up if you still want me to foster him


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2010)

I would highly recommend Katie as a foster home. Flynn would be in great hands.
Let me know how things pan out!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 26, 2010)

Bumpety bump... updates pls?


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2010)

well, i never heard from jess again. she didn't return my pms, or to this thread, and her email wouldn't work for me.

so my guess is that she found him a new home, or got him out to her somehow


----------

